# 9th annual Wheelers 4 Wishes Show and Toy Run



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey guys, I just wanted to invite you all to this event. It's always a good time out there, and all money raised goes to Toys for Tots. 

Here's a brief history of the Wheelers 4 Wishes:

Jim McDonald and Shannon Brookshire, Both Members of TTORA and TX4WD, came up with the idea for an umbrella group of 4x4 enthusiasts to help folks at Christmas time by collecting toys and food as the entry fee. The group was named "Wheelers-4-Wishes" (W4W). W4W began having a show and shine beginning in 2001 at the San Jacinto mall in Baytown, TX. Any and all 4x4's were welcome to participate. The Liberty County Chapter of TX4WD Also host a Toy Run every year usually a couple of weeks before the Show and Shine to Benefit The Spirit Of Sharing organization in Liberty Tx.

Later, in 2004 our annual event was held at East-Side Honda in Baytown,TX and they met a nice lady involved with a bunch of bikers doing a "toy run" and benefiting toys for tots. Jimmy and Shannon went to check out their event and decided to join in. At first, the bikers were a little reluctant to have us involved. Their event had always been a biker thing and they were a little concerned about our plans for RTI ramp, Car Crunch etc.... Now, after 3 years, we have gained their trust and more importantly, their respect. W4W puts on a professional, quality event and raise a lot of money every year for needy children. For the past 2 years we have Had over 200 4x4's entered into the show and the numbers getting larger every year.

2009 Wheelers 4 Wishes/Toys for Tots Show:

December 12, 2009 
Pasadena Rodeo Grounds 
Benefits USMC Toys for Tots Foundation - Galveston Bay Area 

Auctions 
Raffles - Giving away a 2009 Heritage Softtail Classic H-D 
Kid's activities 
Food vendors 
Live music 
Car Crush - yep, they are gonna allow it to happen this year. 
Santa Claus 
Train rides 
Custom Bike show 

Bring a NEW unwrapped toy or $10 donation for admission. 

Looking for sponsorships.....$500 minimum gets your name on the flyers, banners, website, and the event T-shirt. 

If you know of any custom/hot rod car groups, racer car owners, motorcycle enthusiasts....please invite them to come out. 

More info available : 

www.wheelers4wishes.org 
www.toysfortotstoyrun.com 
[email protected] 
281-515-3862


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Also this year we've decided to have an ATV section in the 4x4 show. So if you would like to shine up your bike and show it off, or leave it dirty... There won't be any "events" or trophies given for the ATVs this year since it was a last minute decision to invite them. But if everything works out good this year, we might try to incorporate the ATVs into the events better. 

Also, we are raffling off a laptop to help cover the cost of the show, there will only be 250 tickets sold for it. the tickets are 5.00 each. I will be selling a few tickets online, you can view the details of the laptop at http://wheelers4wishes.org/laptop.htm there are only 80 tickets left for the online sale. You don't need to be present to win and any money that is left will be donated to the Toys for tots toy run commitee. 

We are also raffling off a winch and many other Jeep and 4x4 related items at the show.

There are only a few rules we ask you to abide by. There will be lots of people walking around the show area, so the only riding of the bikes will be to and from the tow vehicle. And absolutely no doughnuts or wheelies anywhere on the property. Any violators will be asked to leave by the authorities.

This is a good opportunity for us ATV enthusiasts to get involved with the public. Please send me a message or email me at jeepinjason (at) yahoo.com for more information.


----------

